# 200 litres of reformation



## tom_zg (Oct 20, 2006)

so, after a long, exhausting battle with green water was won, two months after the result is as follows. the title "reformation" referes to the fact that some basic shapes of the current setup are actually remains of the previous one, particularly the rotala in the front or ludwigia on the left. i was trying to make a distance from "nature" styled aquariums, hence the "kitsch" outlay and colours!


----------



## tom_zg (Oct 20, 2006)

species used (presented here in less kitschy chromatic display):

1. ludwigia palustris
2. lysmachia nummularia
3. rotala "Nanjenshan"
4. alternanthera reineckii 'rosaefolia'
5. nesaea crassicaulis
6. cabomba caroliniana
7. rotala rotundifolia
8. limnophila aromatica
9. hemianthus micranthemoides 
10. heteranthera zosterifolia
11. hygrophila corimbosa 'stricta'


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That's a gorgeous tank! The grouping plays the different colors and textures off eachother very nicely.


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

A lovely typical Dutch tank!


> exhausting battle with green water was won,


How can you win it? give me some experiences please!
Thanks,


----------



## lartist (Jun 10, 2008)

Very beautiful tank!:clap2: I especially like the color and texture contrasts of the foliages...


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Very nice dutchy Tank, no fish or invertz?


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Very nice plants, all of them. 

It has a "display" look to it, showcasing each plant individually in a way, but also working to bring together the whole. Very cool..


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

very nice tank! awesome


----------



## tom_zg (Oct 20, 2006)

thank you all for you positive comments!

regarding the fish and inverts, there are:

- 10 black phanthoms
- 12 harlequin rasboras
- 1 HUGE black angelfish (there used to be four of them, but...)
- several cories (actually mum and dad and their children, a happy family)

inverts:

150,255,364 snails  

regarding the green water, the problem sustained for over amonth. there isn't a thing i didn't try to get rid of that problem, but everything failed. i even exchanged entire water twice, but to no awail. eventually i gave up, and didn't have much time to observe the tank for some time because of work related issues. long story made short, water started to clear slowly. so, after almost 60 days the problem was solved by itself.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Gorgeous tank, Tom! What makes it espeically amazing to me is that you use mostly pretty common plants, and still make the tank turn out absolutely fantastic! Excellent job! It still makes you appreciate some of the "basics" when it comes to plant selection and planting; anything that is planted, provided you know how to fert, light, etc. will turn out beautifully!

Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## tom_zg (Oct 20, 2006)

thank you very much, donald! personally, i wish i could use more "uncommon" plants in my tank, but unfortunately the supply over here is relatively limited in this regard.


----------



## ChrisGray (Feb 23, 2006)

looks great i keep having issues with beard algae


----------



## adechazal (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow! if only I could get my "standard" plants to look like that. I just turned off one bank of my T5s to try to get rid of GDA issues. I'm encouraged that I don't see all that much light in your photos (maybe just a function of my bad computer monitor ) Somehow I don't think turning off a bank of lights will get my tank to look like yours but who knows...


----------

